
How charging for articles could hobble the future of journalism - mjfern
http://www.wordyard.com/2009/05/28/charging-for-articles/
======
zouhair
For myself I only buy a monthly one "Le Monde Diplomatique", because of the
quality articles (I buy it even if the articles are freely available after a
month), I didn't find any other one with such quality and limited ads. I'm
curious to know the reason why you people buy less newspapers?

